# Chills and Fevers..



## Sarac8275 (Dec 8, 2010)

:sign0085:

Alright, so just curious if anyone has any input on this..
I've been diagnosed with Crohn's for almost a year now, been through several meds., etc. But not until recently (within the last 3 weeks or month) has this been happening... 

I don't know if it's just the weather or what, but even in a warm room where everyone is fine, I often get really cold, and get sort of a flu-like chill that makes it almost impossible to get warm again. I can bundle up and roast infront of a heater, or in a bed, but to no avail; it almost seems as if I'm not making my own body heat. I get achy and clammy, and it makes it miserable to get up and move around, because all I want to do is stay curled up. Soaking in a hot bath for a long time helps on occassion. 
Eventually when I force myself to get up and moving, and my temperature evens out near the end of the day, I'll start getting warm. I'm not sure if it's a fever, but my internal temp. seems to shoot up, and sometimes I'll get the kinda sweats you get when you have a flu. It happens most every day, and occassionally will go back and forth through the day a couple times.
And recently, I've started having night sweats, even if I go to bed at a comfortable temperature. I know it's not the temperature in the room, because my boyfriend who sleeps in the same room is always just fine. Last night, I woke up a few hours after falling asleep, and I was drenched in sweat; so much that I had to change shirts. The rest of the night I was up and down, still sweating. It's terribly uncomfortable, and no fun.

Well, wasn't my intention to write my life story down here, just trying to explain. Anyone have anything similar happen to them? I'm thinking it may be the Cimzia I have been on for the last 2 and a half months but I'm not sure. 
Thanks alot guys


----------



## Lisa (Dec 8, 2010)

I used to get night sweats while flaring - it was a sign of something going on.  That being said, I still get sweats at times - and also chills.....last time I took my temperature and it was only @95!...normal for me is about 97.6.....a hot bath usually takes care of that. 

As I'm sitting here at my desk my hands are sweaty, and feet are cold/clammy/sweaty.....YUK!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Dec 8, 2010)

Yep, I get those symptoms too.  I get night sweats (both hot and cold sweats, although cold seems to be more frequent).  And they are like you describe, waking up absolutely soaked to the point where a change of clothes is necessary (usually the sheets are soaked with sweat too and I have to check to make sure I didn't wet the bed!).  I also get the shaking chills where I pile on blankets and crank up the heat but nothing makes me feel warm again - it feels like I am chilled down to the bone.  Sometimes a hot bath helps but sometimes not.  I don't seem to have a fever associated with these symptoms, as when I take my temperature it is almost always normal.

However, I have noticed that these symptoms only occur for me when I'm in a bad flare.  Once things start getting under control again, the night sweats and chills disappear.  I haven't been on Cimizia and during most of my flares I haven't been on any meds (I'm still undiagnosed although IBD is probable) so for me I know it's the flare and not the meds.  I haven't found any "cure" for these symptoms except to ride out the flare.  Oh, and sleeping on a towel helps for the night sweats, so that I don't have to change the sheets in the middle of the night.


----------



## Sarac8275 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cat-a-Tonic said:


> Yep, I get those symptoms too.  I get night sweats (both hot and cold sweats, although cold seems to be more frequent).  And they are like you describe, waking up absolutely soaked to the point where a change of clothes is necessary (usually the sheets are soaked with sweat too and I have to check to make sure I didn't wet the bed!).  I also get the shaking chills where I pile on blankets and crank up the heat but nothing makes me feel warm again - it feels like I am chilled down to the bone.  Sometimes a hot bath helps but sometimes not.  I don't seem to have a fever associated with these symptoms, as when I take my temperature it is almost always normal.
> 
> However, I have noticed that these symptoms only occur for me when I'm in a bad flare.  Once things start getting under control again, the night sweats and chills disappear.  I haven't been on Cimizia and during most of my flares I haven't been on any meds (I'm still undiagnosed although IBD is probable) so for me I know it's the flare and not the meds.  I haven't found any "cure" for these symptoms except to ride out the flare.  Oh, and sleeping on a towel helps for the night sweats, so that I don't have to change the sheets in the middle of the night.


Hmm, well good to know I'm not the only one.  Towel is a good idea, guess I didn't even think about that.


----------



## IBD (Dec 8, 2010)

This reminds me of the time I was at a friends house and my stomach was on fire! I instantly started sweating and my body felt very hot, and it was very cold that day!
Other than that, I've never had any weird body temperatures


----------



## glum chump (Dec 8, 2010)

I get chilled to the bone as well. It feels like I'll never warm up, and I lay under multiple duvets and get anxious about having to go to the bathroom. Sometimes, I'll have a temperature, and other times I won't. I also get night sweats, but don't have a temperature when I get night sweats.

Like everyone else, this happens when I'm in a flare. It can also now signal for me that there's some kind of infection internally. Perhaps a fistula or internal abscesses. I have a tendency to phone my GI and ask for antibiotics. A 10-day course of antibiotics usually gets the chills and night sweats under control.

That chilled feeling you describe, Sarac is also a symptom I feel when my iron levels are really low. Have you had your iron levels checked?

I spend a lot of time with a hot water bottle during the day which seems to help a little bit.


----------



## Nyx (Dec 8, 2010)

I used to get that every time I was flaring.  It was a sign of infection for me.  Might not be a bad idea to get it checked out.


----------



## Sarac8275 (Dec 8, 2010)

glum chump said:


> I get chilled to the bone as well. It feels like I'll never warm up, and I lay under multiple duvets and get anxious about having to go to the bathroom. Sometimes, I'll have a temperature, and other times I won't. I also get night sweats, but don't have a temperature when I get night sweats.
> 
> Like everyone else, this happens when I'm in a flare. It can also now signal for me that there's some kind of infection internally. Perhaps a fistula or internal abscesses. I have a tendency to phone my GI and ask for antibiotics. A 10-day course of antibiotics usually gets the chills and night sweats under control.
> 
> ...


That's a great point... the iron level thing. I know my iron levels are low, and I should be doing something about it, but I guess with all these meds I've been off and on for Crohn's, I tend to forget the iron supplements. I was actually prescribed them prior to being diagnosed with Crohn's. It didn't seem to be affecting me to my knowledge until now...

And the antibiotics, that's also very helpful. I think I will look into that asap! This has gotten ridiculous and I'm willing to do anything to feel normal again... well, at least a little more "normal" than I am feeling!


----------



## georgiegirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't really get the chills, but I do get the sweats!!! And it's driving me mental...even on days when it's not particularly hot, my face will get all sweaty (my upper lip and under my eyes especially) as well as the back of my neck. Not very attractive, and really uncomfortable! Even in our overly air-conditioned office, I'm still sitting here sweating.

I've noticed it mostly happens after eating. Not so much when I'm in bed, thankfully as this would drive me insane! Does anyone else find they sweat more while eating, or shortly after?


----------



## tiloah (Dec 9, 2010)

glum chump said:


> I get chilled to the bone as well. It feels like I'll never warm up, and I lay under multiple duvets and get anxious about having to go to the bathroom. Sometimes, I'll have a temperature, and other times I won't. I also get night sweats, but don't have a temperature when I get night sweats.


I get the exact same thing! I get chills but I won't be running a temp or I'll be running a low grade fever. I love this forum so much because it tells me I am not crazy! I thought for sure I had an infection last time because I was getting these chills all the time and my GI put me on antibiotics. But my GI told me they don't know why antibiotics make Crohn's better, but he didn't think I had an infection.


----------



## susanfrances (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, yes, yes. Sometimes I'll panic trying to remember if I've had my labs done recently when I feel the chills creep up. It feels like my temp is shooting up, but it actually hangs out around 100 or so. Night sweats are usually worse with a flare. My 9 yr old daughter gets them, too. I try to use light cotton pillow cases with a soft towel over it. Sometimes the towels make her sweat more and it's easier to just keep a rotation of pillows handy.
I don't know if anyone else has had this issue, but her head will smell so sour the next morning- we end up having to wash it all over again before school. Hard this week- it's been so cold and you can't put a hair dryer near her super curly hair!


----------

